# 07 civic dx-g amp install problem...



## attilio (Aug 2, 2009)

anybody install an amp to this car. I'm having some serious noise issues (whining, clicking, popping).


----------



## dradd21 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an 07 EX sedan that I have 2 Infinity kappa amps in and have had nothing but issue's w/ this set up. I finally am down to just a slight Alt whine that I am still diagnosing! I should have it figured out soon though!!!! ( I hope ) 

I started w/ all of the noises that you listed and figured out most of it was a ground loop issue. I ended up making a one solid ground point for all amps and deck. THEN for some reason had to ground out the "body" of my IVA W205 in order to get rid of the speaker "buzz" that was present only w/ the day time running lights on....


----------



## dradd21 (Jan 13, 2009)

I did find that moving my amp grounds to the seat belt bolt under the rear seat did improve my alt whine by quite a bit!! After doing that I no longer experience any of the other buzz'es / crackles / or pops what so ever!! 

I've also installed a new set of twisted paired RCA's that did quiet this whine quite a bit as well!! We are still looking into what I need to do in order to completely rid my system of this pesky whine! I'll keep you posted! (THANKS MDA185!!!! )


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

are your signal wires running parallel to your power feeds?


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

dradd21 said:


> I did find that moving my amp grounds to the seat belt bolt under the rear seat did improve my alt whine by quite a bit!! After doing that I no longer experience any of the other buzz'es / crackles / or pops what so ever!!
> 
> I've also installed a new set of twisted paired RCA's that did quiet this whine quite a bit as well!! We are still looking into what I need to do in order to completely rid my system of this pesky whine! I'll keep you posted! (THANKS MDA185!!!! )


Head unit power and ground-don't run from harness, run from battery or distro block and new ground to chassis. I did this and I have zero noise- 08 civic ex sedan.


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

Whoa. These cars seem to be pretty picky with ground points. I had a ground loop problem in the factory system of my Si sedan. The dealer replaced the harness to the amp, but some of it was still there.


----------

